# Flaky crispy egg rolls



## inchrisin (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm going to try to make egg rolls for the first time.  I'm pretty confident that I've got the filling that I want.  I'm curious to know how I can get the right texture on the wrapper.  It seems like some egg rolls have a flat finish and tend to be less crispy.  The wrapper that I'd like to make would blister, bubble, flake, and have a texture to it.  I'm not seeing anything in writing and I'm wondering how I can achieve this.

https://www.google.com/search?q=egg...ICigB&biw=1920&bih=1094#imgrc=vpawyf1z_xUNOM:


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2017)

I would expect that texture if you use egg roll wrappers and fry them in oil.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2017)

Spring rolls are "flatter" and how crispy they are depends a lot on how well they are cooked.

I don't think I've ever had an egg roll that wasn't blistery and a bit flaky.

Are you buying the wrapper or making them?  I'd suggest the former.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 5, 2017)

Mine come out bumpy and crispy like Andy said using egg roll wrapppers and shallow fried in peanut oil.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 5, 2017)

You will want to buy egg roll wrappers:







not spring roll wrappers:


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 5, 2017)

Inchrisin, 



Eggrolls are normally wheat flour ..  The texture you want, can be simply achieved with the  eggroll wrappers made of wheat flour. 


Spring rolls are Riz =  Rice flour as in photo above  from Sir Lion ..


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2017)

Chinese style fried spring rolls use WHEAT FLOUR WRAPPERS, not rice wrappers.







The rice wrapper pictured in Sir Loin's post is used for Vietnamese style fresh, not fried spring rolls, also known as Summer Rolls


See here:  https://www.google.com/search?q=sum...=isch&q=summer+roll+wrapper&spf=1499277719282


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2017)

Wheat flour spring roll wrappers are much thinner than egg roll wrappers, thus their smoother texture.  They are also smaller.


----------



## inchrisin (Jul 6, 2017)

Great info.  Thanks everyone.  I'm buying the wrappers.  I've seen them come out pretty flat, yet the chef swore she fried them.  They'd look like this:  

https://www.google.com/search?q=egg...UICigB&biw=1680&bih=944#imgrc=ovCvy72Vycp4ZM:

Don't get me wrong.  They're good.  But they're not exceptional.  If I'm spending 2 to 3 hours on these little guys you know I want them to be worth it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 6, 2017)

inchrisin said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=egg...ICigB&biw=1920&bih=1094#imgrc=vpawyf1z_xUNOM:



If you follow where that link takes you, you'll see that wrapper is a store bought one. And there are plenty of them. Unless you are really a pro, I would save yourself time and aggravation making egg roll wrappers and just buy from you friendly local neighborhood grocery store.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2017)

inchrisin said:


> Great info. Thanks everyone. I'm buying the wrappers. I've seen them come out pretty flat, yet the chef swore she fried them. They'd look like this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=egg...UICigB&biw=1680&bih=944#imgrc=ovCvy72Vycp4ZM:
> 
> Don't get me wrong. They're good. But they're not exceptional. If I'm spending 2 to 3 hours on these little guys you know I want them to be worth it.


 

Those were made with spring roll wrappers, not the thicker egg roll wrapper -- that's why they are smooth and flat.


----------



## inchrisin (Jul 7, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Those were made with spring roll wrappers, not the thicker egg roll wrapper -- that's why they are smooth and flat.



Perfect!  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 7, 2017)

*Jenny*



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You will want to buy egg roll wrappers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The wheat eggrolls in the 1st photo. 

Yes, are the eggroll wrappers to achieve what is desired here. 

NOT the spring roll rice wrappers.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2017)

Funny that I should come across this thread today. Yesterday we ordered take out which included egg rolls. They were really blistery. In fact they were done too well. The edges were hard and not fit to eat. They were overcooked with a tiny amount of burnt. The rest were fine, but I would have preferred that they had been taken out of the fat earlier. 

Here's hoping your turn out perfect! Good luck.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 7, 2017)

If you have egg roll wrappers left over, try this Pilipino dessert egg roll:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY9axgVyvZA

*Note:*  This is my recipe, but I asked Mary Grace to prepare it on the video because she is cuter than me, more personable than me, and she's Pinay!


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 8, 2017)

This is why I try to stay away from this forum.  Now, I'm off to buy some egg rolls!  

You guys!!!  LOL


----------



## Sagittarius (Jul 8, 2017)

@ Sir Lion,

Wow ..  Fabulous idea ..  

Thank you for posting the Video.


----------

